# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  1000 Fragen....

## daniela3

Hallo,

seit Montag als wir die Blutergebnisse bekommen haben lese ich hier und bin ganz schon ratlos....habe Angst um meinen Mann und schlafe kaum. Was tun: abwarten oder doch lieber gleich ins Zentrum, Biopsie machen lassen usw.....?

Wir haben es zwar weit bis Hamburg, aber weil wir dort früher lange gelebt haben würden wir in die Martini Klinik gehen.


Mein Mann ist 70, eigentlich topfit, arbeitet noch, treibt viel Sport und wir essen sehr gesund. Er hatte vor 2 Jahren einen Herzinfarkt, hat aber laut Ärzte keinen Schaden davon getragen, sein Herzmuskel ist nicht beschädigt. Er lässt sich seitdem regelmäßig Blut abnehmen. Im November 14 war sein PSA über 4,3 angestiegen und er wurde vom Hausarzt zum Urologen geschickt der erneut Blut abgenommen hatte. Sein Ergebnis war aber unter 4 sodass er in 3 Monaten zur Kontrolle bestellt wurde. Und nach 3 Monaten ist der Wert erneut gestiegen auf 4,85 und er soll in 2 Monaten wieder zur Kontrolle. 


Jetzt ist er aber total unruhig und überlegt ob es nicht besser wäre gleich in ein Prostatazentrum zu gehen um sich dort beraten zu lassen und ggf früher die Biopsie durchzuführen. Oder doch lieber keine Panik, die 8 Wochen abwarten und wenn der Wert steigt (er steigt bislang stetig) erst dann hin? Ich habe Angst zeitlich was zu verpassen und mir dann Vorwürfe machen es nicht rechtzeitig angetrieben zu haben.


Seine Prostata ist ziemlich klein. 

Ich danke euch für die Antworten!

Daniela

Hier die PSA Werte seit gemessen wurde:

Hausarzt Werte (Labor 80km entfernt)


11/09  1,18
08/12  2,85
08/13  2,93
11/13  3,73
05/14 3,96
11/14  5,36

Urologe Laborwerte (eigenes Labor)
12/14  3,86 mg/ml
02/15  4,89 mg/ml

Urologe Befund:

Kontrolle und Prostataunteruchung bei PSA Erhöhung in der hausärztlichen Kontrolle, aktuell 5,35 in 8/14 Erhöhung auf 4,04. Bekannte Miktionprobleme mit vermehrtem Harndrang und gehäufter Miktion. Rektal: ausspekte Prostata von ca 20 G Gewicht.

Sono: Blase mit 95 ml gefüllt (2std nach Miktion). Prostata transrektal bis auf paraurethrale Verkalkungen homogen und abgegrenzt, ca 16g Gewicht. Keine suspekten hypodensen Areale.

----------


## daniela3

Hier noch Nachtrag von August 2014:

Psa, frei (abbot Architekt) 0,13 ng/ml
Quotient fPSA (gesamt) 3,22 %

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Daniela,

mein erster Eindruck nach den bislang von Dir eingestellten Daten geht eher dahin, dass aktuell noch kein zwingender Anlass besteht, den bisherigen Ablauf als dramatisch einzuschätzen. Es kann sich durchaus auch um eine Prostatitis handeln, die sich mit einem Antibiotikum therapieren ließe. Ein erfahrener Urologe wird da sicher wissen , was zu tun ist. 

*"Das Licht ist ein Symbol des Lebens"*
(Honorè de Balzac) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## daniela3

Er hat aber überhaupt keine Beschwerden die für eine Prostatitis sprechen würden und sein Urologe scheint auch erfahren zu sein. Das einzige Problem was er hat, dass es nachts 1-2 auf Toilette muss; nur das hat er wohl bestimmt schon 20 Jahre...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen D.

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Daniela

Die PSA-Werte deines Mannes schwanken erratisch.
Wäre da nicht der tiefe Wert von 2009 würde man wohl von einer
Entzündung ausgehen, mal schwächer, mal stärker.
PSA, das von malignem Geschehen kommt, steigt immer, sinkt nie.
Ob da ein recht langsam steigender maligner Anteil drin sei, lässt sich
aus den Zahlen leider nicht rausrechnen. Aber mit einem geeigneten
Antibiotikum sollte man versuchen, der so gut wie sicher vorhandenen
Entzündung zuleibe zu rücken. 
Die darauf folgenden Werte dann ins Verhältnis zu jenem von 2009
setzten wird aufschlussreich sein. Keinesfalls lässt sich aus dem
Verlauf ein besonders aggressives Geschehen rauslesen.
Dein Mann braucht jetzt also keine Biopsie, sondern ein weiteres
Beobachten des PSA-Wertes nach der Antibiotika-Therapie und 
danach ggf. aktiv werden. Dazu hat er alle Zeit.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Konrad, 

die Werte steigen auch immer, die Absenkung du du meinst kommt zustande weil die ersten Werte von Hausarzt ins weit entfernte Labor geschickt worden sind. Weil diese gestiegen ist hat er ihn zum Urologen geschickt, der wahrscheinlich eine andere Messmethode angewandt hat und sein Wert wurde eben unter 4. nach 3 Monaten stieg dieser Wert von 3.85 auf 4.89...und er müsste doch irgendwelche Beschwerden haben oder veränderte Blutwerte bei einer Entzündung. Hat er aber nicht, er ist topfit-fährt Tgl.Fahrrad,(natürlich nicht vor der Blutabnahme :L&auml;cheln: , spielt Golf und geht tgl.6-8 Km spazieren. Sollte er irgendwelche Entzündung haben müsste er was merken, oder?

lg D.

----------


## Urologe

Also ICH sehe hier sehr wohl einen Handlungsbedarf zur Abklärung.
Zuvor sollte aber (mit oder ohne Entzündungsbeschwerden) noch einmal
4 Wochen eine Antibiotikatherapie mit anschliessendem PSA-Wert erfolgen.

- PSA normalisiert sich = alles in Ordnung
- PSA fällt, aber nicht normal = weiter Antibiose und erneute Kontrolle bis Tiefstwert für PSA erreicht ist
- PSA fällt kaum oder steigt sogar = 10 von 12 Biopsierten haben dann ein Prostatakarzinom

----------


## daniela3

Ok, danke. Er macht es mit Atb. Ein MRT in Offenbach wäre nicht sinnvoll bevor man biopsiert?
sind hier Hessen um die Ecke...

----------


## Urologe

MRT (auch 3 Tesla) kann nicht wirklich gut zwischen PCA und Narbe nach Prostatitis unterscheiden ...
MRT und andere Methoden (cTRUS, Elastographie, BiopSee ...) sehe ich erst in der zweiten Linie (nach negativer Erstbiopsie) für
absolut sinnvoll

----------


## Huskie

Hallo Daniela3,

schaue mal in mein Profil. Vielleicht bringt das etwas mehr Ruhe und Geduld für Eure Entscheidungfindung.

Ich bin Jahrgang 1939, also fünf Jahre älter Dein Gatte. Vor fünf Jahren lagen meine PSA-Werte schon über 20 ng/ml. Seit 15 Jahren habe ich erhöhte PSA-Werte. Mein niedrigster Wert lag 1999 bei 6,8 und mein höchster PSA-Wert bei 25,88. Ich lebe immer noch frisch, "fromm", fröhlich, frei und das ohne Biopsie oder sonstige Diagnose oder Behandlung.

Gruß nach Hessen (bin ehemaliger Frankfurter)

Huskie

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Daniela

Ich hab den PSA-Verlauf nochmal durchgearbeitet:

Dieser Verlauf (nur die Hausarztwerte) lässt sich nicht alleine
aus der benignen Prostatahyperplasie und einem Karzinom
erklären. Da _muss_ ein erratisches Element dabeisein, also
eine Prostataentzündung. Allerdings ist auch nicht zu bestreiten, 
dass der ganze Verlauf eine Aufwärtstendenz zeigt.
Das Vorgehen wie es Urologe FS beschrieben hat, wird
Auskunft geben, wie hoch der PSA ohne die Entzündung sei. 
Dieser Wert, ins Verhältnis gesetzt zu dem wohl entzündungs-
freien Wert von 2009, ist dann die Entscheidungsgrundlage 
für die weitere Diagnostik, sprich Biopsie.
Eines lässt sich aus dem milden und zudem wackeligen
Anstieg mit Bestimmtheit sagen:
Ein hochaggressives Geschehen liegt da nicht vor, und 
falls überhaupt ein maligner Prozess im Gange wäre, 
könnte der wohl "aktiv überwacht" werden. 
Ob man dabei so weit gehen wolle, wie dies Huskie tut,
 steht dann wieder auf einem anderen Blatt.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


Übrigens:
PSA in richtig behandelten Blutproben ist reichlich stabil. 
Ein Transport über 80 km verfälscht die Werte nicht.

----------


## daniela3

Ich danke euch für die netten Worte, das tut richtig gut!

Lg an alle die Zuspruch und Hilfe geben...

D

----------


## daniela3

> Also ICH sehe hier sehr wohl einen Handlungsbedarf zur Abklärung.
> Zuvor sollte aber (mit oder ohne Entzündungsbeschwerden) noch einmal
> 4 Wochen eine Antibiotikatherapie mit anschliessendem PSA-Wert erfolgen.
> 
> - PSA normalisiert sich = alles in Ordnung
> - PSA fällt, aber nicht normal = weiter Antibiose und erneute Kontrolle bis Tiefstwert für PSA erreicht ist
> - PSA fällt kaum oder steigt sogar = 10 von 12 Biopsierten haben dann ein Prostatakarzinom


ich hätte da noch ne Frage- wie müsste der PSA Wert sein falls er sich normalisiert, bzw."nicht normal fällt"
was wäre normal?
lg, Daniela ....die schon wieder mal wachliegt :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## lumberjack

> wie müsste der PSA Wert sein falls er sich normalisiert, bzw."nicht normal fällt"
> was wäre normal?


Hallo Daniela,

wie groß ist die Prostata?


Jack

----------


## daniela3

Morgen,

klein unter 20 Gr. Per Tasten, Per Sono schrieb der Urologe sogar16g:


Urologe Befund:

Kontrolle und Prostataunteruchung bei PSA Erhöhung in der hausärztlichen Kontrolle, aktuell 5,35 in Aug 14 Erhöhung auf 4,04. Bekannte Miktionprobleme mit vermehrtem Harndrang und gehäufter Miktion. Rektal: ausspekte Prostata von ca 20 G Gewicht.

Sono: Blase mit 95 ml gefüllt (2std nach Miktion). Prostata transrektal bis auf paraurethrale Verkalkungen homogen und abgegrenzt, ca 16g Gewicht. Keine suspekten hypodensen Areale.

----------


## daniela3

Offensichtlich ist es wichtig mehr Werte zu haben. So habe ich mich nachts hingesetzt und alle die ich fand ausgesucht, es fasziniert mich Konrads Erklärung und Berechnung und daraus folgende Schlüsse. Ich lese viele seiner Beiträge und bin wirklich beeindruckt!

Hausarzt und im gleichen Labor gemessen.
11/09 1,18
08/12  2,85
05/13  3,27
07/13  2,53
08/13  2,93
11/13  3,73
01/14  3,86
05/14  3,96
08/14  4,04
11/14  5,35

Moin :L&auml;cheln: 

Konrad, meine Bemerkung über die Entfernung zum Labor: dort wurden 1 Jahr nach dem Infarkt so hohe Homocystein Werte gemessen, dass mein Mann damals kurz vor seinem Reinfarkt hätte stehen müssen. Erst auf meinen Anruf hin haben wir es wiederholt und der neue Wert war top, also war dort was schiefgelaufen...diese Momente wenn man solche Werte mitgeteilt bekommt machen mich wahnsinnig...aber es sind dort auch nur Menschen, und jeder kann Fehler machen.

Wir werden es mit Ciprofloxacin probieren. Ich weiß aber, dass er letztes Jahr Weihnachten eine schwere Erkältung hatte und Ofloxacin eingenommen hatte. Eigentlich hätte es auch auf die Entzündung wirken müssen oder nicht?

die vielen Messungen im 2013 waren nach dem Herzinfarkt.

LG!
Daniela

----------


## daniela3

Jetzt haben wir unterschiedliche Aussagen (Uro und HA) zu Ciprofloxacin:
2x250 14 Tage
2x750 12 Tage

----------


## Hvielemi

> Offensichtlich ist es wichtig mehr Werte zu haben. So habe ich mich nachts hingesetzt und alle die ich fand ausgesucht, 
> 
> Hausarzt und im gleichen Labor gemessen.
> 11/09 1,18
> 08/12  2,85
> 05/13  3,27
> 07/13  2,53
> 08/13  2,93
> 11/13  3,73
> ...


Hmm, aus dieser Reihe, mangels Tagesdatum jeweils auf den 15. gesetzt,
lässt sich doch einiges rauslesen:
Nimmt man den PSA der Prostata (PSA-BPH) mit 1.03 an, sehr langsam
steigend, aber für 20cm3 doch sehr hoch, ergeben sich folgende 
Verdoppelungszeiten (VZ):

Datum______PSA-1.03 ___VZ in Monaten
15.11.2009____0.15
15.07.2013____1.50_______13
15.08.2014____3.01_______13
________________________13 

Alle anderen Werte liegen oberhalb dieser Geraden
und sind damit wohl von einer Entzündung beeinflusst,
insbesondere auch der Wert von 11.2014.
Mit tieferen PSA-BPH lässt sich keine konstante VZ
über mehrere Werte seit 11/2009 finden.

Diese doch eher rasche VZ ist nur dann richtig, wenn
die ausgewählten Werte nicht _auch_ von der Entzündung
beeinflusst wären.
Nun also Ciprofloxacin, aber bitte VOR der ersten Einnahme 
nochmal einen PSA-Wert machen. Passt der in meine Reihe,
z.B. zufolge der gehabten Antibiose mit dem sehr ähnlichen 
Oloflaxin, erübrigt sich das wohl. Die Biopsie wäre bald fällig. 

Bei einer nach 11.2014 weiterhin verkürzten VZ: Ciprofloxacin.
Nur wenn die neue VZ _weit_ über diesen 13 Monaten läge, oder
der PSA gar rückläufig wäre, sollte man die Biopsie in Frage stellen.

Zur Dosis lies hier: http://www.infomed.ch/pk_template.php?pkid=653



> _Ciprofloxacin_ 
> ... einfache   Harnwegsinfekte    mit 2mal 125 mg täglich, «schwere» Harnwegsinfekte     und Atemwegsinfekte mit 2mal täglich 250 bis    500 mg und besonders  hartnäckige Infekte (z.B.  Osteomyelitiden)    mit Tagesdosen von 1,5 g  zu  behandeln.


2 x 250mg/Tag werden hier im Forum als übliche Werte geboten.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Lieber Konrad,
vielen Dank für die doch ganz schön komplizierte Berechnung. Immer wieder beeindruckend! Jetzt schafft er es nicht mehr den PSA erneut machen zu lassen, da er bereits Atb einnimmt. Wir haben 3 Wochen Zeit bis zum Urlaub, er wird es brav schlucken, danach wieder PSA und dann können wir hoffentlich im Urlaub nachdenken was zu machen ist falls es nicht runtergeht. Habe jetzt nachts viel Quergelesen und vielleicht könnte man dann doch vor einer Biopsie MRT machen lassen.

danke nochmal!!!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Jetzt schafft er es nicht mehr den PSA erneut machen zu lassen, da er bereits Atb einnimmt.



Manchmal fragt man sich schon, was gewisse Urologen denken.
Um den Effekt jeglicher Therapie zu messen bedarf es der Nullmessung. 
Die letzte PSA-Bestimmung ist nun schon 3 Monate her, VOR der
Behandlung mit Ofloxacin.

Nun, wenn meine Überlegungen zur VZ stimmen, sollte der PSA-Wert
OHNE Entzündung per heute um 5.0 ng/ml, nach der Antibiose per 
Mitte März um 5.4 ng/ml liegen. Tiefer wäre besser.

Hvielemi


Nachtrag: 
Meine simplen Berechnungen laufen mit http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...eit.355.0.html

----------


## daniela3

Nein, Konrad. Letzter PSA Wert ist genau 1 Woche alt, schau am Anfang. Die Werte die du hast sind alle vom HA, der ihn eben zum Urologen schickte. Nur dieser erwähnte mit keinem Wort die Möglichkeit einer Entzündung. Er hat 2x gemessen und nächste Messung ist Anfang April geplant wenn wir zurück aus dem Urlaub sind.
Mein Mann wurde gar nicht richtig nach irgendwelchen Beschwerden befragt. Er sagt aber auch, dass er bis auf das sehr häufige Wasserlassen (jahrelang) KEINE Beschwerden hat. Aber wenn ich ihn jetzt frage gibt er es schon zu dass er hin und wieder einen Druck verspürt,  so oder eine Art kitzeln am Damm oder wie es heißt :L&auml;cheln: -aber wirklich nur hin und wieder und das echt schön Jahre. Kein brennen, Schmerzen, Fieber usw...nichts schlimmes

auf die Atb hat uns der Urologe hier im Forum gebracht, dann auch der Urologe von der Martiniklinik den wir angemailt haben, sowie ein befreundeter Arzt, der selber auch eine chronische Prostatitis hat.

Oflocaxin hat er vor 13 Monaten eingenommen bei einer schweren Grippe mit Verdacht auf Lungenentzündung..

die Werte vom Urologen liegen unter den Werten vom Hausarzt. Und er ermittelt nur den PSA, nicht fPSA wie das Labor wohin unser Hausarzt schickt. Nur dort haben wir aber auch einmal die falsche Homocystein Messung bekommen die uns erschrocken hat...man muss echt selber hinterher sein und kontrollieren...

----------


## Hvielemi

OK, tut mir leid. 
Es ist nicht ganz einfach, alle in 21 Beiträgen eingestreuten Werte zu finden.
Für meine Bemerkung über "gewisse Urologen" bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

Ich habe 5 ng/ml vorausgesagt. Gemessen wurden in anderem Labor 4.89 ng/ml.
Man könnte meinem, das passe. Tut es aber nicht, denn seit dem ersten Wert
des Urologen von 12.2014, 3.86 ng/ml, errechnet sich eine VZ von nur 4.5 Monaten.
Da ist wohl wieder mal die Entzündung im Spiel.

Nu ist ja alles richtig eingefädelt, und man kann die Messung nach der
Antibiose abwarten. Ich geb jetzt meine Prognose nicht ab sondern 
verweise auf Urologen FS :




> - PSA normalisiert sich = alles in Ordnung
> - PSA fällt, aber nicht normal = weiter Antibiose und erneute Kontrolle bis Tiefstwert für PSA erreicht ist
> - PSA fällt kaum oder steigt sogar = 10 von 12 Biopsierten haben dann ein Prostatakarzinom


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Das ist mir schon klar das man das alles nicht durchblickt bei so vielen Schreibern :L&auml;cheln: 

nur ich verstehe nicht was der Urologe meint mit "PSA fällt, aber nicht normal".... Was ist normal? Und was ist dann ein normalisierter PSA Wert: 1-3  oder alles unter 4 auch wenn die Prostata nur so klein ist ?

----------


## Hvielemi

Bei einer Prostata von 16 bis 20 cm3 sollte das 
wohl im Bereich des Wertes von 2009 liegen.
Diese kleine Prostata wird kaum wachsen, 
also wäre der 'gesunde' PSA-Wert
so gut wie konstant (Siehe blaue Linie in [3]). 
Alles was deutlich darüber liegt, wird auf eine
Entzündung oder/und einen Tumor zurückzuführen sein.
Dies auseinanderzudröseln, ist Ziel der Antibiose.

Gute Nacht!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Hallo lieber Konrad,

danke! Bin gespannt obs wirkt. Wir haben heute mit unserem Freud gesprochen (Frauenarzt) der seit zig Jahren eine Chr. Prostatitis versucht zu bekämpfen und er hat die selben Symptome wie mein Mann. Bin gespannt ob sich was tut!

Ansonsten habe ich in aller Ruhe nochmal all die Werte aufgeschrieben, es kann sein dass wir es für den nächsten Besuch bei einem anderen Arzt brauchen, mit korrektem Tag und dabei fiel mir auf dass zwischen der Blutabnahme und der Laboruntersuchungen manchmal 4 Tage vergangen sind-wohl wenn es Do/Freitag in Kassel ankam und erst am Montag bearbeitet wurde. Auch die unterschiedlichen fPSA Werte sind auffallend. hier nochmal alles sauber:

24.11.09  1,18
15.09.10  1,31 (Quot.fPSA gesamt 0.10%)
27.08.12  2,85 (Quot.fPSA gesamt 3.86%)
11.03.13  3,24 (Quot.fPSA gesamt 3.70%)
27.05.13  3,27 (Quot.fPSA gesamt 3.06%)
16.07.13  2,53 (Quot.fPSA gesamt 3.56%)
09.09.13  2,95 (Quot.fPSA gesamt 3.70%)
12.11.13  3,73 (Quot.fPSA gesamt 3.22%)
30.01.14  3,86 (Quot.fPSA gesamt 3.70%)
16.05.14  3,96 (Quot.fPSA gesamt 3.03%)
25.08.14  4,04 (Quot.fPSA gesamt 3,22%)
30.11.14  5,35 (Quot.fPSA gesamt 2,80%)

----------


## daniela3

> Bei einer Prostata von 16 bis 20 cm3 sollte das 
> wohl im Bereich des Wertes von 2009 liegen.
> Diese kleine Prostata wird kaum wachsen, 
> also wäre der 'gesunde' PSA-Wert
> so gut wie konstant (Siehe blaue Linie in [3]). 
> Alles was deutlich darüber liegt, wird auf eine
> Entzündung oder/und einen Tumor zurückzuführen sein.
> Dies auseinanderzudröseln, ist Ziel der Antibiose.
> 
> ...


hallo,
bin weiter am lesen....lesen....und erfahre dass es auch hartknäckige chronische Entzündungen gibt die im Labor nicht nachweisbar sind und auf die Atb nicht wirkt. Auch unser Freund (Mediziner) kämpft seit Jahrzehnten damit, wechselt verschiedene Atb und beobachtet den PSA Wert. Aus verschiedenen Gesprächen höre ich raus dass mein Mann wohl 2x vor Jahren schon eine akute Prostatitis hatte, nur sprach er nie davon. Männer halt...er hat sich auch doch entschlossen vor der möglichen Biopsie den Mrt machen zu lassen wegen der Narkose und Blutungsgefahr weil er sowieso neigt sehr stark zu bluten auch ohne Ass (was er dann absetzen muss). Danach sehen wir weiter.....

eine Nachfrage zu den verdoppelungszeiten. Ich blick da einfach nicht durch. Ist es so dass es sich bei einem PC in einem bestimmten Zeitraum "immer" verdoppeln müsste und wenn es nicht der Fall ist und der Wert auch mal fällt - es eher für die chr.Entzündung spricht? Ich versuche es herauszubekommen, taff es aber nicht. War nie  gut mit Zahlen :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Daniela,

*hier* kannst Du es selbst herausfinden.

Unter KISP : http://www.prostatakrebse.de/ findest Du auch den PSAVZ-Rechner.

*"Jede Lösung eines Problems ist ein neues Problem"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## lumberjack

> ... Ist es so dass es sich bei einem PC in einem bestimmten Zeitraum "immer" verdoppeln müsste und wenn es nicht der Fall ist und der Wert auch mal fällt - es eher für die chr.Entzündung spricht? Ich versuche es herauszubekommen, taff es aber nicht. War nie  gut mit Zahlen



Hallo Daniela,

versuch es doch mal hiermit:

http://myprostate.eu/

Registriere dich/euch dort unter dem gleichen Namen wie hier im Forum. Es ist hilfreich, weil du die Entwicklung gut verfolgen kannst - insbesondere PSA-Verdoppelungszeit incl. grafischer Darstellung.

Jack

----------


## skipper

Hallo Daniela,
leider ist auch beides zur gleichen Zeit möglich, PC und Prostatitis. Dies macht die Sache nicht einfacher und genau deshalb ist es sinnvoll viele Diagnoseschritte zusammenzuführen um zu einem guten Staging/ Diagnose zu gelangen.
Du hast recht- Frauen gehen mit ihrem Körper viel sorgsamer um.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## daniela3

Ok, ich mach das, danke!
Ich habe soeben mit der Post von dem Labor wohin der Hausarzt immer schickt alle Werte zugeschickt bekommen. Es sind insgesamt viel mehr Werte (15) seit 2008. soll man alle eintragen oder nur vielleicht einmal im Jahr? FPSA wird erst seit 2012 angegeben, offensichtlich haben sie dort umgestellt. Die Auszüge sehen auch anders aus.

hab mir die my Prostata Seite eben angeschaut. Wird wohl mein Mann alles eintragen müssen, ist für mich doch zu kompliziert. Und keine Ahnung ob wir es am iPad schaffen!

lg! D

----------


## lumberjack

> ...alles eintragen müssen, ist für mich doch zu kompliziert. Und keine Ahnung ob wir es am iPad schaffen!
> 
> lg! D


Hallo,

müssen sicherlich nicht ;-)))

Aber ihr werden sehen - es hilft, um selbst die Übersicht zu behalten sowie bei der Kommunikation mit anderen (sofern ihr auf das hinterlegte Profil hinweist).

Gib alle Werte ein, eventl. mit dem Verweis, dass zwischenzeitlich ein Laborwechsel erfolgte.


Jack

----------


## daniela3

angemeldet, eingetragen, es hat funktioniert. Danke!

lg!D

----------


## Harald_1933

Hi Daniela,

und -* hier* - ist es.

"*Von Natur aus sind die Menschen fast gleich; erst die Gewohnheiten entfernen sie voneinander"
*(Konfuzius)

Gruß Harald

----------


## daniela3

alles korrekt eingetragen? Irgendwie muss man sich dort zurechtfinden...so ganz verstehe ich die Tabelle nicht, rot ist schlecht gün ist wohl ok, fPSA kann man dort gar nicht eintragen... es erscheint so sprunghaft meiner Meinung nach : http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=637&page=psa
LG! Daniela

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Daniela,

grün bedeutet Verdoppelungszeit gestiegen und rot gesunken.

Gruß Harald

----------


## daniela3

das ist mir schon klar, aber ist das immer so unterschiedlich-steigt es nicht ständig (also wird es rot in der tabelle :L&auml;cheln:  bei einem PC?

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Daniela,




> ...so ganz verstehe ich die Tabelle nicht, rot ist schlecht gün ist wohl ok, fPSA kann man dort gar nicht eintragen... es erscheint so sprunghaft meiner Meinung nach : http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=637&page=psa


ja, besonders wenn die Verdoppelungszeit unter 1 Jahr sinkt.




> fPSA kann man dort gar nicht eintragen...


Doch, unter sonstige Werte.

Jack
(der nichts mit Jack auf myprostate.eu zu tun hat)

----------


## daniela3

Gefunden, danke!!!

D

----------


## RolandHO

> das ist mir schon klar, aber ist das immer so unterschiedlich-steigt es nicht ständig (also wird es rot in der tabelle bei einem PC?


Hallo Daniela,

bei einem ersten Blick auf die Tabelle in myprostata ist man wohl erst mal überrascht.

Deshalb der Versuch einer Einordnung der Daten:

- Ein ganz ideale Prostatakrebst würde sich im PSA Wert exponentiell entwickeln, das
bedeutet eine KONSTANTE Verdopplungszeit.

- wenn du auf mypsotata in deine Grafiken-Seite gehst, siehst du oben den logarithmischen Verlauf,
wenn die Punkte dort näherungsweise durch eine Gerade gehen, hast du diesen exponentiellen Verlauf;
lege einmal - ganz vorsichtig - ein Lineal durch die Punkte am Bildschirm, dann siehst du
dass das bei diesen Messpunkten ganz gut stimmt (ab Mitte 2010).

- natürlich gibt es von Messung zu Messung kleine Schwankungen, das führt in einer
exakten mathematischen Berechnung dann dazu, dass die Verdopplungszeiten sich von mal zu mal etwas unterscheiden.
In myprosotata auf der Seite PSA-VZ kannst du aber in den Spalten 4* und 8* sehen,
dass die VZ im Mittel so bei etwas über zwei Jahren liegt.

Hilft das?

Gruß
Roland

----------


## daniela3

nicht wirklich :Stirnrunzeln: 

*"Die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (PSAVZ) gibt an, innerhalb welcher Zeit sich der PSA-Wert verdoppelt.
*Die PSAVZ ist ein Indikator dafür, ob der Krebs schnell oder langsam wächst. Die PSAV lässt sich aus zwei PSA-Werten errechnen, die in nicht zu kurzem zeitlichen Abstand (mindestens einige Monate) ermittelt wurden. Eine PSAVZ von weniger als zwölf Jahren weist auf ein Prostatakarzinom hin"

also wenn es bei ihm 2 Jahre sind, sieht es schlecht aus hab ich verstanden...

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Daniela,

unser Forumsspezialist für diese Disziplin mit Velocity etc., nämlich Konrad (Hvielemi) ist wohl in den Schweizer Bergen auf Tour. Er würde Dir das haarklein auseinanderklabustern. Bitte hab noch etwas Geduld. Ich selbst möchte hier keinen Schmarrn einstellen, denn dafür ist das Thema zu ernst. 

*Ein Mensch dem Sprichwort Glauben schenkt: 's kommt alles anders, als man denkt - bis er dann die Erfahrung macht: genau so kam's, wie er gedacht.* 
(Eugen Roth)

Gruß Harald

----------


## daniela3

Das stimmt, Konrad ist der Wahnsinn...hab schon einige seiner Analysen gelesen und bin immer wieder erstaunt!

LG!D

----------


## Hvielemi

> also wenn es bei ihm 2 Jahre sind, sieht es schlecht aus hab ich verstanden...


Liebe Daniela

'Schlecht' ist ein dehnbarer Begriff.
Eine Verdoppelungszeit des PSA von über zwei Jahren ist ein eher langsames,
also geringaggressives Krebswachstum. Metatstasen braucht Dein Mann damit
wohl kaum zu fürchten.
Eine Verdoppelungszeit von wenigen Monaten wäre da viel schlechter, siehe [1]
im Anhang. 
Nun ist also in der Grafik das langsame aber stete Wachstum des PSA sichtbar,
mit ein paar Wacklern zwar, wie ich schon vor Tagen schrieb  (in der Tabelle
sieht man die 'Wackler' an der roten und Grünen Hintergrundfarbe, in der
Grafik viel offensichtlicher an der flacheren oder steilerer Steigung)

Die Frage ist nun,wie weiter damit. 
Dazu bietet wohl vor Allem eine Biopsie die geeignete Entscheidungsgrundlage. 
Die Antibiose würde vor allem Auskunft geben über den letzten, schnelleren Anstieg, 
der nur mit Laborwechsel oder eben einerEntzündung erklärt werden kann. 
Krebs wächst nicht so sprunghaft!
Aktive Überwachung? OP, Bestrahlung, oder ist das ein geeigneter Fall für
Eine HIFU im Rahmen einer Studie?
Mehr dazu können euch Ärzte und auch wir hier im Forum nicht sagen
ohne mehr Informationen, primär wohl dem Pathologiebericht zu einer Biopsie. 
Ob das auf Ende des Monats terminierte MRT dazu was beitrage, wird man 
dann ja sehen.

Keinesfalls besteht bei der langen VZ grosse Eile.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Lieber Konrad,

vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung. Wir sehen wie es sich entwickelt. 

Ich habe heute abend durch weiteres recherchieren festgestellt dass Statine und Aspirin den PSA Wert auch verfälschen. Er nimmt seit dem Herzinfarkt vor 2 Jahren düse Medikamente ein-also 50ger Aspirin Tgl . Statine hat er vorher schon Jahrelang eingenommen. Jetzt mach ich mir natürlich Kopf ob die Werte die 2 Jahre ohne die Medikamente höher sein würden? Ich verstehe es nicht dass die Ärzte einen nicht darüber informieren....

danke je nochmals und schöne Grüße in die Schweiz!

D.

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... dass Statine und Aspirin den PSA Wert auch verfälschen.


Das ist egal.
Die PSA-Verlaufskurve lläge dann etwas höher oder tiefer.
Die Tendenz aber zeigt langsam nach oben.
Das ist mehr zu gewichten, als die absoluten PSA-Werte.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Am Freitag waren wir in Offenbach zur MRT. Schriftlicher Befund kommt noch mit der Post-aber es wurde ein  Tumor verdächtiger knapp 1Cm großer Bereich gefunden, sowie Gewebe dass für eine chronische Prostatitis spricht. Also wird nach Ostern biopsiert, wenn wir aus dem Urlaub zurück sind.

----------


## daniela3

Heute ist der Befund per Post gekommen. Ich würde es gerne hochladen als Bild, weiß aber nicht wie :Stirnrunzeln: ....ich versuche in der Hilfe Tipps zu bekommen.

----------


## daniela3

Tel. Kontakt mit der Klinik aufgenommen: CD und alle anderen Befunde die ich per Email und Post eingeschickt habe wurden sofort begutachtet und eine Biopsie empfohlen. Termin der Biopsie steht  schon fest: 16.04.2015

----------


## daniela3

Eine Nachfrage hätte ich noch. Wir möchten in der Klinik zusätzlich zur Biopsie eine DNA Zytometrie durchführen lassen. Gibt es vielleicht hier im Forum jemand der dies auch gemacht hat? Wir erhoffen uns, dass dadurch die Entscheidung pro und kontra PE einfacher fallen kann, und es eine genauere Diagnose gibt. Was mich wundert, dass man im Netz nicht viel über die DNA Zytometrie findet

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Eine Nachfrage hätte ich noch. Wir möchten in der Klinik zusätzlich zur Biopsie eine DNA Zytometrie durchführen lassen. Gibt es vielleicht hier im Forum jemand der dies auch gemacht hat?


Hallo Daniela,

die Entscheidung zur Ploidebestimmung mittels DNA-ICM ist richtig.

Am besten von Prof. Alfred Böcking, Kreiskrankenhaus Düren. Kontaktdaten einfach mal googeln. Wenn Du mehr darüber erfahren möchtest, so kannst Du in den Forenextrakten unter Diagnostik fündig werden.
Ralf Dahm könnte es evtl. auch hier verlinken.
Ich selbst bin etwas kurz angebunden.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Daniela,

Helmut hat Dir schon die ersten Informationen eingestellt. Bitte, lies auch  - *hier* -
*
"Wir alle wissen mehr als das, wovon wir wissen, dass wir es wissen"*
(Thorton Wilder)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Norbert H.

Hallo Daniela,

ich habe das sowohl mit der Biopsie-Stanze (war nur sehr kleines Areal) als auch später mit dem rausoperierten Tumor gemacht.
Das habe ich einfach zusätzlich bei den Pathologen beauftragt, die die Standard-Untersuchungen durchgeführt hatten. Die haben das dann an die Spezialisten weiter geleitet.

Gruß
Norbert

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wir möchten in der Klinik zusätzlich zur Biopsie eine DNA Zytometrie durchführen lassen.


Liebe Daniela
Eine DNA-Zytometrie ist bestimmt eine feine Sache.
Gerade für Fälle, in denen ein 'Aktives Überwachen'
(AÜ/AS) erwogen wird oder eine HIFU oder andere fokale
Therapie innerhalb der Prostata, wobei dann minder-
aggressive Areale nicht therapiert würden, sondern
nach dem AS-Protokoll beobachtet werden müssten.
Eine Heilung wäre das nicht, aber die Möglichkeit, den
Krebs auf die lange Bank zu setzen, womit er im
besten Fall bei erhaltener Prostata keine Beschwerden
mehr machen würde.

Bei dem bisherigen PSA-Verlauf und dem MRT-Ergebnis
könnte dein Mann Kandidat für so etwas sein.
Nun bitte keine euphorischen Freudensprünge, sondern
in Ruhe das Ergebnis der angesagten Biopsie abwarten.
AS scheint nur im Zusammenhang mit einer diploiden,
allenfalls peridiploiden Zytometrie erfolgsversprechend.

Das Mass der Dinge bei AS ist die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

Vielen lieben Dank für alle Antworten, insbesondere an Konrad, der es wieder mal auf den Punkt bringt. Mein Mann ist Realist, er neigt eher zur Op falls die Biopsie positiv ausfällt. Wir sind momentan auf der anderen Seite der Erde bei unseren Kindern und genießen die Zeit hier-obwohl ich nachts doch weiterhin viel zu viel lese und mir Gedanken mache...

In einer Woche sind wir zurück in Deutschland und Mitte April fahren wir zur Biopsie nach Hamburg. Ich werde weiter berichten was wir danach unternehmen.

----------


## daniela3

Wir sind am We vom Urlaub am anderen Ende der Welt zurückgekommen und mein Mann hat  mit den Kindern und Enkeln gut Kraft getankt....gestern hat er den PSA neu bestimmen lassen. Der Wert ist in 4 Monaten nur geringfüging angestiegen (von 5.35 am 01.12.14 auf 5.39 am 07.04.15). Nächste Woche Mittwoch steht die Biopsie und Zytometrie an und danach werden wir weiter sehen. Dem geringen Anstieg nach hoffe ich, dass (falls ein PC diagnostiziert wird) wir dann genügend Zeit haben uns für eine weitere Therapie zu entscheiden. Mein Mann neigt eher zur Op, und "weg mit dem Ding" und ich würde lieber abwarten. Na, mal sehen was die Empfehlung der Martini Klinik wird.

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=637&page=psa

----------


## Snoopy1958

Liebe Daniela,
auch ich bin 'betroffene' Ehefrau'. Mein Mann hatte sehr den Entschluss gefasst, raus mit dem Ding. Ich habe mich entschlossen, ihn bei seinen Entscheidungen bedingungslos zu unterstützen, egal, wie er sie fällt. Es ist sein Körper und seine Erkrankung, wo wir als Angehörige eben leider am Ende nur hilflos daneben stehen. 
Mein Mann ist seit dem 06.02. 'das Ding' los und allein dieser Gedanke lässt es ihn gutgehen. 
Auch wenn es Dir vielleicht schwer fällt, respektiere die Entscheidung Deines Mannes und unterstütze ihn dabei nach Kräften.
Alles erdenklich Gute für die anstehende Biopsie!

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Snoopy1958,

ich verfolgte durch deine Berichte was dein Mann durchgemacht hat. Es freut mich, dass es ihm besser geht! 
Ich werde auch alles mitmachen-wofür immer er sich auch entscheiden wird. Da Vinci Op eher nicht, da er durch seinen Herzinfarkt für diese Op nicht geeignet wäre. Wenn Op, dann die offene.

LG und weiterhin gute Besserung!

----------


## Epon59

> "weg mit dem Ding"


Meine Meinung. Aber warum deshalb operieren? Zumal dein Mann mit einem Herzinfarkt nicht ganz unvorbelastet ist. Weg mit dem Ding gilt für mich vor allem für den Tumor. Deshalb muss aber nicht die ganze Prostata geopfert werden. Habe mich selbst für die Protonentherapie entschieden. Auch weil ich zuletzt mit einigen Betroffenen gesprochen habe, die diese Therapie bereits hinter sich haben. Alle ohne Beschwerden danach, teilweise schon 7 Jahre her. Die einzigen Nebenwirkungen waren ein Brennen in der Harnröhre oder verstärktes Wasserlassen nach der Bestrahlung für eine kurze Zeit. Sonst nichts, ist halt keine Operation.

Bin selbst begeisterter Golfer und habe eine Woche nach meiner Bestrahlung eine Woche Irland vor. Ginge direkt nach einer Op wahrscheinlich nicht. Vielleicht sagt deinem Mann der Name Ken Venturi etwas. Recht erfolgreicher Profigolfer, bei ihm wurde ebenfalls mit 70 ProstataCa diagnostiziert. Er hat sich mit Protonen in Loma Linda behandeln lassen und ist jetzt mit 83 gestorben. Nehme an, nicht am Tumor. Würde mich einfach mal informieren, schneiden lassen kann man immer schnell.

Drücke euch die Daumen.
Thomas

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Thomas,

Venturi star nicht an Krebs, sondern an einer Lungenentzündung glaub ich. Klar kennen wir ihn!

Mein Mann wird sich nicht bestrahlen lassen wollen, das haben wir bereits durch. Irgendwie hat er da kein gutes Gefühl bei, er lässt sich lieber von einem wirklich erfahrenem Chirurgen operieren als sich über einen längeren Zeitraum gestreckter Therapie zu unterziehen. Ich denke, das ist eine persönliche Entscheidung die jeder für sich selber treffen muss...

wie Konrad sagt:

"in der Frage ob OP oder Bestrahlung spielt auch viel Glaubenszeug mit rein.
Man sagt, die seien in etwa gleichwertig. Wer gerne Bescheid weiss über die
wahre Aggressivität seines Krebses und die Nah-Metastasierung, wählt die
OP. Ob dieses Wissen hilfreich sei oder nicht, weiss man dann hinterher"

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Daniela,

ich rede bei Protonen gerne von beschießen, da derenWirkungsweise anders ist als bei Röntgenstrahlen. Den Status meines Tumors lasseich mir jetzt noch durch eine DNA-Zytometrie bestimmen. Mehr will ich dann aber nicht wissen, denn nach der Therapie ist er eh weg. Ein guter Bekannter wurde vor zwei Jahren in HH operiert und hat jetzt schon wieder ein PSA von über 10. Solche Entwicklungen habe ich von keinem Protonenpatienten gehört. Vor der ersten Sitzung bekomme ich noch ein Ganzkörperscan, um Metastasen auszuschließen. So weit es eben geht. Solch eine Untersuchung wurde mir bei meiner ursprünglich angedachten Op nicht zugestanden. Der längere Zeitraum bedeutet für mich, dass ich mich für vier Wochen in München einquartiere. Habe aber auch schon gesehen, dass der Münchener GC nur 10 Minuten vom Center entfernt ist. Und da diese Therapie keine körperlichen Einschränkungen bedeutet, packe ich auf jeden Fall die Schläger ein. 

Letzten Endes muss es natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Will auch nicht belehren, war aber selbst über jede Info froh, die ich mir vor allem selbst mühsam besorgen musste. Von ärztlicher Seite war es nuräußerst dürftig.

Liebe Grüße aus Frankfurt
Thomas

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Thomas,

hast du das gelesen? 

Gemeinsamer Bundesausschuss Abschlussbericht Protonentherapienach § 91 Abs. 7 SGB V Indikation: Prostatakarzinom
Nebenwirkungen der perkutanen Strahlentherapie
Risikoorgane bei einer strahlentherapeutischen Behandlung der Prostata sind das Rektumund die Harnabflusswege (Blase, Urethra), die sich in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft der Pros-tata befinden.
Bei den unerwünschten Folgen einer radiotherapeutischen Behandlung unterscheidet manzwischen akuten und späten Strahlenreaktionen. Definitionsgemäß sind akut alle strahlen-bedingten Folgen, die bis zum 90. Tag nach Beginn der radiotherapeutischen Behandlungauftreten. Radiogene Folgen nach dem 90. Tag oder über den 90. Tag hinaus persistierendeakute Reaktionen werden den späten Strahlenreaktionen zugerechnet.
Das Ausmaß der akuten und späten Strahlenreaktionen wurde von der Radiation TherapyOncology Group (RTOG, in DeVita et al. 2001) und der European Organisation for Researchand Treatment of Cancer (EORTC, in DeVita et al. 2001) organbezogen klassifiziert und inSchweregrade eingeteilt (Anlage 3 zur Einleitung).
Akute Strahlenreaktionen treten bei nahezu 60 % aller Patienten auf und klingen nach Been-digung der Bestrahlung ab (DeVita et al. 2001). Späte Strahlenreaktionen entwickeln sichmeist 3-6 Monate nach Beendigung der Bestrahlung (DeVita et al. 2001). Ihre Inzidenznimmt mit zeitlichem Abstand von der Bestrahlung zu. Für die Zeit bis zum Auftreten vonrektale Blutungen (Grad > 2) werden im Mittel 12 bis18 Monate angegeben.
Das Ausmaß und die Häufigkeit von Spätfolgen werden im Wesentlichen von der Bestrah-lungstechnik, der Gesamtdosis, aber auch von Begleiterkrankungen (z. B. Hämorrhoiden,Diabetes mellitus) oder vorausgegangenen Operationen (transurethrale Resektion) beeinflusst.

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Daniela,
in dieser Form noch nicht. Auf die Harnröhre wirdhingewiesen, dem versuche ich mit homöopathischen Mitteln bei Bedarf gegen zuwirken. Der Enddarm kann möglicherweise durch ein neuartiges Hydrogel (seit2014) geschützt werden, hierzu erfahre ich nächste Woche noch mehr. 
Die einzige nachhaltige Nebenwirkung, die mir berichtet wurde,ist, dass der Betroffene heute nachts einmal zum Wasserlassen raus muss. Ansonsten baue ich mal auf die Ehrlichkeit der Leute und meine ansonsten gesunde Konstitution. 20% Risiko stehen eben auch 80% Chance gegenüber.

LG
Thomas

----------


## RalfDm

> Akute Strahlenreaktionen treten bei nahezu 60 % aller Patienten auf und klingen nach Been-digung der Bestrahlung ab (DeVita et al. 2001). Späte Strahlenreaktionen entwickeln sichmeist 3-6 Monate nach Beendigung der Bestrahlung (DeVita et al. 2001)


Liebe Daniela,

das sind Zahlen aus dem Jahr *2001*, wahrscheinlich auf der Grundlage von Untersuchungen aus 2000 oder davor. Das ist Schnee von vorgestern. Wir sind heute mindestens 15 Jahre weiter! Auf kaum einem anderen Gebiet der Behandlung von Prostatakrebs hat die Medizin in dieser Zeit so große Fortschritte gemacht wie auf dem Gebiet der Bestrahlungstechniken. Die heute mögliche Präzision der Strahlenapplizierung war vor 15 und mehr Jahren unvorstellbar.

Ralf

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Ralf,

danke für den Hinweis. Das war mir bei meiner Recherche auch schon aufgefallen. Es wird immer auf die mangelnde Langfristigkeit verwiesen, dabei aber übersehen, dass bspw Loma Linda schon seit über 15 Jahren damit arbeitet. Wundere mich, dass man noch nicht aktuellere Zahlen zusammen getragen hat. Immerhin werden trotzdem neue Center eröffnet, siehe auch Uni Dresden in 2014.

LG
Thomas

----------


## daniela3

Danke für den Hinweis, Ralf! Ich lese und lese und übersehe dabei so etwas wichtiges wie das Datum!?!? Sorry...

hat jemand von diesem Centrum bereits etwas gehört?

http://www.krebsprotontherapie.de/pr...-center-czech/

----------


## Hartmut S

> das sind Zahlen aus dem Jahr *2001*, wahrscheinlich auf der Grundlage von Untersuchungen aus 2000 oder davor. Das ist Schnee von vorgestern. Wir sind heute mindestens 15 Jahre weiter! Auf kaum einem anderen Gebiet der Behandlung von Prostatakrebs hat die Medizin in dieser Zeit so große Fortschritte gemacht wie auf dem Gebiet der Bestrahlungstechniken. Die heute mögliche Präzision der Strahlenapplizierung war vor 15 und mehr Jahren unvorstellbar.


Hallo lieber Ralf,

kannst du es mir bei Gelegenheit bitte einmal näher erklären?

Erst vor 2 Wochen hatte ich mich mit einer mir empfohlenen Strahlenärztin unterhalten.
Sie meinte, solange alles bei mir einigermaßen ok ist, will sie nicht den Laser zücken.
Sie meinte weiter, dass es immer noch nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen, auch mit der neuen, präzisieren Technik funktioniert! ?

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Epon59

Daniela,

gehört schon, war im Zusammenhang mit einem Kind aus England, dessen Eltern die dortige Behandlung verweigert hatten, denen wohl darauf hin das Sorgerecht entzogen wurde und die das Kind dann in dieses Center nach Prag "entführt" haben. Dort wurde es wohl erfolgreich behandelt. Kurioser Fall. Grundsätzlich ist mir aber München lieber als Prag.

Hartmut,

sagt ja keiner, dass es keine Nebenwirkungen gibt. Ist halt nur die Frage wie heftig. Und da ist es wohl eindeutig so, dass die Protonen deutlich weniger heftige verursachen. Mit einem kurzzeitigen Brennen in der Harnröhre kann ich leben, auch wenn ich mich nicht darum reiße. Meine Homöopathin hat auch etwas Bedenken wegen der grundsätzlichen Strahlenbelastung. Allerdings habe ich noch von keinem Fall an spätem Strahlenschaden gehört. 

So oder so hätte ich mir auch gewünscht, diese Sch...diagnose nicht zu bekommen. Die Protonen sind mir aber immer noch das kleinste Übel.

LG
Thomas

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hartmut,

Welcher Laser???

----------


## Hartmut S

> Sie meinte, solange alles bei mir einigermaßen ok ist, will sie nicht den Laser zücken.


Sie meinte sicherlich die Strahlenpistole, . .  eehmm das Strahlengerät.

Ist die Strahlen-Therapie denn nun tatsächlich besser geworden, als noch vor 15 jahren?
Das war eigentlich meine wirkliche Frage.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Der Enddarm kann möglicherweise durch ein neuartiges Hydrogel (seit2014) geschützt werden, hierzu erfahre ich nächste Woche noch mehr.


Hallo Thomas,

das FMF (Freiburger Materialforschungszentrum, Albert Ludwig Universität Freiburg) entwickelte seinerseits dieses Hydrogel (Polyethylenglykol). Ein sog. Spacer (Abstandshalter) zwischen Prostata und Rektum. Dieses Hydrogel wird durch eine Injektion (Spritze) apliziert. Das Hydrogel ist mittlerweile u.a. auch unter dem Handelsnamen "SpaceOAR`tm" zugelassen, aber keine Kassenleistung. Nach meiner Info kostet dieser Schutz ca. 3000,- .

Mehr Info hier:

http://cs-diagnostics.eu/project/spaceoar/

Gruß Helmut

----------


## daniela3

> Meine Meinung. Aber warum deshalb operieren? Zumal dein Mann mit einem Herzinfarkt nicht ganz unvorbelastet ist. Weg mit dem Ding gilt für mich vor allem für den Tumor. Deshalb muss aber nicht die ganze Prostata geopfert werden. Habe mich selbst für die Protonentherapie entschieden. Auch weil ich zuletzt mit einigen Betroffenen gesprochen habe, die diese Therapie bereits hinter sich haben. Alle ohne Beschwerden danach, teilweise schon 7 Jahre her. Die einzigen Nebenwirkungen waren ein Brennen in der Harnröhre oder verstärktes Wasserlassen nach der Bestrahlung für eine kurze Zeit. Sonst nichts, ist halt keine Operation Würde mich einfach mal informieren, schneiden lassen kann man immer schnell.
> 
> Drücke euch die Daumen.
> Thomas


das ist halt die Frage wie man in einem bestrahlten Gebiet danach noch operieten (schneiden lassen :L&auml;cheln:  kann...

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Helmut,

danke für die Info. Kosten sind im Zweifelsfallegal wenns hilft. Darf noch gar nicht an das Taschengeld für vier Wochen in München denken, da kommt es darauf auch nicht mehr an. Bin privat versichert, vlt bekomme ich es da unter.

Daniela,

das ist auch so eine Meinung. Es geht nicht so ganz einfach, aber es geht. Das sagt halt kein Urologe/Chirurg, weil die zunächst mal als erstes gerne schnippeln. Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich das auch etwas fatalistisch. Ich baue darauf, dass keine weitere Maßnahme erforderlich sein wird und zumal schon keine Op. Außerdem baue ich auf die Entwicklung in der Forschung zu Krebs, wer weiß was da in den nächsten fünf Jahren alles kommt. Die radikale Therapie im Hinblick auf den Tumor ist das eine, Vorsorge für die nächsten Jahre das andere. Die Ernährung habe ich schon umgestellt, an der Lebensweise arbeite ich noch.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Thomas,

wie genau hast du umgestellt? Wir haben nach dem Herzinfarkt extrem umgestellt und es hat wohl nix gebracht, der erste signifikante Psa Anstieg kam einige Mobate nach der Ernährungsumstellung.

wir essen:

keine gehärtete Fette, sondern nur Oliven Öl
tgl.Obst und Gemüse
keine Milchprodukte, Joghurt, Käse usw...
überhaupt nichts geräuchertes, Salami auch kein Schinken 
keine Fertigprodukte und Konserven sondern alles koche ich frisch oder wir essen Rohkost, Smoothies praktisch tgl
kein Fleisch sondern wenn dann nur frischen Fisch
keine Eier
keine Süssigkeiten und wenn wir Lust auf z.B Eis haben stelle ich es aus selbstgefrorenen Früchten selber her
milch koche ich aus Sojabohnen

die einzige Sünde ist Wein :L&auml;cheln: ....sonst kein hartes Alkohol

----------


## daniela3

Harter Alkohol, hab mich vertippt :L&auml;cheln: 

und es hat schon was gebracht, wir ernähren uns gesund und die Blutwerte meines Mannes sind top! Bis auf PSA :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## Epon59

Daniela,

das aus klingt mir alles sehr vertraut :-). Ich pendle zwischen Veganer und vegetarisch mit gelegentlichen Ausnahmen. Gerade den Verzicht auf Milchprodukte, bis auf einen Schuss Sahne im Morgenkaffee, empfinde ich als angenehm. Daneben gibt es noch jeden Tag einen Matcha und zwei Becher normalen Grünen Tee. Zumindest habe ich damit trotz großer Mengen innerhalb von drei Wochen drei Kilo abgenommen.

Lasse am Freitag nochmal Blutwerte nehmen, mal sehen obs schon wirkt. 

LG
Thomas

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> milch koche ich aus Sojabohnen


Hallo "D",

meines Wissens sind gerade Sojaprodukte kontraproduktiv beim PCa.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## rembert

Hallo zusammen, 
da ich seit meiner Schilddrüsenentfernung leider Calcium und Vitamin D täglich einnehmen muss, wäre ich dankbar, wenn es da noch eine Aussage zu geben würde. 
Ist es besser Kuhmilch - oder Sojaprodukte zu nehmen? bei mir dreht es sich allerdings nur um ca. 0,33 L am Tag als Trinkjogurt um die Calciumtabletten ein wenig zu reduzieren und ein wenig meinen merkwürdigerweise erniedrigten Phosphatspiegel zu erhöhen. Dachte Kuhmilch wäre problematischer wegen IGF-1 Erhöhung.
Danke euch
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## Hartmut S

> da ich seit meiner Schilddrüsenentfernung leider Calcium und Vitamin D täglich einnehmen muss


 Warum das?
Meine Frau lebt seit vielen Jahren ohne Schildkröte, ohne das sie diese Medikamente NEM nehmen muss.



> wir essen: keine gehärtete Fette, sondern nur Oliven Öl
> tgl.Obst und Gemüse
> keine Milchprodukte, Joghurt, Käse usw...
> überhaupt nichts geräuchertes, Salami auch kein Schinken 
> keine Fertigprodukte und Konserven sondern alles koche ich frisch oder wir essen Rohkost, Smoothies praktisch tgl
> kein Fleisch sondern wenn dann nur frischen Fisch
> keine Eier
> keine Süssigkeiten und wenn wir Lust auf z.B Eis haben stelle ich es aus selbstgefrorenen Früchten selber her
> milch koche ich aus Sojabohnen


 
Soja-Produkte sollten tatsächlich bei PCa gemieden werden.
Ich trinke täglich 2 l Milch. Allerdings habe ich umgestellt auf das sogenannte Bio und Ziege.

Ich grille gerne, esse gerne Fertigprodukte, bevorzugt von Aldi, und futtere gerne Käse.
Mehr Löcher als Käse, wenn er aus der Schweiz kommt  :L&auml;cheln:  - (sorry lieber konrad).
Auf meine Eier (Hühnereier, nicht Augen) könnte ich auch nicht verzichten.

*Fazit:* ich denke, die Nahrung spielt beim Menschen eine große Rolle.
Aber wie ist es, wenn der Mensch bereits Krebs im Körper hat?
Ich denke, Krebszellen mögen alles.
Ich glaube, dass eher die normalen Zellen geschwächt werden, wenn man denen das Gute entzieht?!
(Mr Spock hatte da bereits 1968 logischer gedacht.)  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## rembert

Hallo Hartmut,
dann arbeiten bei deiner Frau auch noch weiterhin die Nebenschilddrüsen .. Glückwunsch ...
kann also leider nicht auf Milchprodukte verzichten.. werde mich aber jetzt auf 250 ml fettarmen Biojoghurt mit frischen Früchten einmal täglich beschränken, in der Hoffnung, dass mein Krebs es mir nicht allzu übel nimmt :-) 
Soja scheint wohl nur während einer Hormontherapie unangebracht.. 2 Liter Milch ist allerdings schon ne Hausnummer :-)))
Und Daniela... Respekt und Glückwunsch zu so einer konsequenten Ernährung. 
LG
Rembert

----------


## daniela3

Hallo Hartmut,

das wusste ich nicht mit Soja...wir haben die Ernährung wegen dem Herzinfarkt umgestellt, nicht wegen PC. Und was ich überall las war eigentlich, vegetarisch, kein Fleisch und Geräuchertes, Milchprodukte meiden usw...

Ich denke, dass gekaufte Sojamilch oder daraus hergestellte Produkte tatsächlich schädlich sind (wie fast alles was irgendwelche chemische Substanzen wegen der Haltbarkeit enthält), aber das bisschen selbstgemachte Sojamilch in den Kaffee? Ich hoffe nicht....

hier ein Link zu der Ernährung:
http://www.forumgesundheit.at/portal...d=10007.689409

----------


## Hartmut S

> dann arbeiten bei deiner Frau auch noch weiterhin die Nebenschilddrüsen .. Glückwunsch ...


Oh, lieber rembert, dass weiss ich nun gar nicht. 
Ich werde diese Antwort/Frage einmal weiterleiten.

Hallo Daniela,
das mit dem Herzinfarkt ist etwas anderes. Das hatte ich in der Eile überlesen.
Sorry, koche weiter so . . 
Wann darf ich zum essen erscheinen?

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Epon59

> Soja-Produkte sollten tatsächlich bei PCa gemieden werden


Ich bin bislang davon ausgegangen, wie meistens im Leben, die Dosis machts. Denn Soja ist immerhin eines der Hauptlebensmittel der Japaner und bei denen spielt wohl unser Problem weniger eine Rolle. Mein Soja-Joghurt beim morgendlichen Müsli macht sich bestens. Ansonsten kenne ich nur einen deutlichen Warnhinweis und der bezieht sich auf Zucker.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@all:

Hier ein Link aus dem Forumsextrakt.

http://prostatakrebse.de/informationen/lbs-index.html

Dann links in der Themenreihe "Ernährung" anklicken. (Ernährung/Nahrungsergänzungen)

Diese Texte und überhaupt, sind hin-und wieder mal ganz nützlich gelesen zu werden. Dafür wurden diese auch eingestellt.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Diskutanten,

zu Soja und IGF1 und z.B. auch Leinsamen gibt es diverse Forumsbeiträge:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=1474#post1474

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0621#post10621

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=3553#post3553

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2167#post22167

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1597#post11597

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3040#post63040

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4268#post24268

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4904#post24904

*"Wer rückwärts sieht, gibt sich verloren; wer lebt und leben will, muß vorwärts sehen. Für alles Schöne, das vergeht, bleibt eine Welt von Schönheit, in die man eingehen kann"*
(Ricarda Huch)

Gruß Harald

----------


## daniela3

> Oh, lieber rembert, dass weiss ich nun gar nicht. 
> Ich werde diese Antwort/Frage einmal weiterleiten.
> 
> Hallo Daniela,
> das mit dem Herzinfarkt ist etwas anderes. Das hatte ich in der Eile überlesen.
> Sorry, koche weiter so . . 
> Wann darf ich zum essen erscheinen?
> 
> Gruss
> Hartmut


Nie hätte ich früher gedacht wie kreativ man auch ohne Fleich, Fett und Milchprodukte werden kann! Und es schmeckt uns super, wir haben kein Gefühl dass uns etwas fehlt :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## daniela3

> Ich bin bislang davon ausgegangen, wie meistens im Leben, die Dosis machts. Denn Soja ist immerhin eines der Hauptlebensmittel der Japaner und bei denen spielt wohl unser Problem weniger eine Rolle. Mein Soja-Joghurt beim morgendlichen Müsli macht sich bestens. Ansonsten kenne ich nur einen deutlichen Warnhinweis und der bezieht sich auf Zucker.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


das kann ich unterschreiben!

----------


## SquierHSS

Hallo Daniela,
Du könntest dir vielleicht Rat auf der Website der ALTA Klinik suchen. Sie bietet eine kostenlose PSA-Analyse per Email. Du musst hierfür nur einen kurzen Fragebogen auf der Website ausfüllen und bekommst dann nach spätestens 3 Werktagen eine Empfehlung per Email zugesendet. So lässt sich vielleicht ein schneller Rat einholen ohne bis nach Hamburg fahren zu müssen. (http://www.alta-klinik.de/psa-wert-analyse.html)
Ich hoffe ich konnte wenigstens ein bisschen weiter helfen und drücke dir und deinem Mann die Daumen.

----------

